# 1999.5 Pathfinder tire



## dennis595 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a 1999.5 Pathfinder with 245-70-16 tires.

It's time to change tires and i'm wondering if someone knows if 245-75-16 tires
would fit my Pathfinder without hitting the front strut / coil spring.

My Pathfinder still have the stock suspension.

Thanks.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

We show a 245-75R-16 as an extended fitment for your vehicle so you may have some rubbing.

Here is a link to our tire calculator so you can see the difference:

Tire Size Calculator - Discount Tire Direct


----------

